# Best wax?



## Al mccord (May 27, 2019)

Buying a new 5th wheel and want to know what is the best wax to use to keep it looking new? Does anyone use the 303 brand products? I hear much about them.


----------



## henryck (Jun 6, 2019)

I like using Meguiars liquid cleaner wax. It is easy to apply and buff off.


----------



## david_north (Jul 5, 2019)

I use rv/marine wax from Meguiars as well.  I get it from marine supply stores. 
A piece of advice - avoid concentrated cleaner ohen the decals when washing off the bugs and road grime. This will kill the decals.


----------

